# Identification of frames by lugs?



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

I have some pictures of a bike I found out in one of the shops storage trailers today, and I really like it. It would fit me. There are no decals, engravings, or signs of obvious identification.
Not being able to post links or pictures under 10 posts is absolutely retarded.


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

Is there a way to identify frames by the lugs?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

If there are no marks anywhere then not much you can do. My mid 80's Guerciotti had engraved areas on the seat stays and the brake stays. Even under a no name paint job you could tell what it was.

Look on the bottom bracket area, is there a cut out? Any kinda writing at all? Serial number anywhere either? 

Bill


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

just post three more times... it doesn't have to be a dissertation


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 1,400something posts on MTBR. I'm not a computer.


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

But I'm a commuter,


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

and a street-clothes-wearing "roadie."


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

So nobody can hate me. 

Whole frameset:









Headtube:









Bottom bracket shell:


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

andyandchloe said:


> Is there a way to identify frames by the lugs?


http://www.flickriver.com/groups/lugs/pool/random/ knock yourself out! (Mercian used similar headtube lugs but are of much higher quality..


----------



## hilarystone (Mar 19, 2007)

It certainly looks like a Mercian Vincitore to me. What frame number is on the BB? If nothing on the BB is there a frame number on the fork steerer. Don't be put off by the crude luglining, the lugs look to be well filed...


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

It's Sharpie :lol:


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

I know I'm probably not supposed to ask questions like this, but I've never done it before, so what would be a reasonable price to pay for that bike?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

depends on how bad that rust is...


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

Surface. It's isn't bad, it just looks like it. What do you guys need to see on the frame to help identify it?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

hilarystone said:


> It certainly looks like a Mercian Vincitore to me. What frame number is on the BB? If nothing on the BB is there a frame number on the fork steerer. Don't be put off by the crude luglining, the lugs look to be well filed...


The more I look at it the more I tend to agree.


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

Number on bb: 21975

Is that a date code perhaps? (February, 1975)


----------



## andyandchloe (Jan 25, 2010)

On another note, in its day, did SunTour blaze suck or was it awesomez?

Why I ask: There is an old Miyata 112 (I know nothing about it) sitting outside our shop and it has been waiting to be picked up by the owner since January 14. AND I WANT IT. Is it worth, say, $50?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Blaze was at the low end of the Suntour lineup.


----------

